# 3DS Chip decapping fundraiser hits $2000 mark.



## DiabloStorm (May 31, 2013)

Oh so suddenly it isn't at $1300 anymore... props to whomever donated the remaining $700
http://n-dev.net/donate.php
Now we can look forward to a much anticipated update over at 3Dbrew.org SEM images are only a matter of time now. 

*July 6 Update: Yeah...no. A month later apparently they decide they now need $300 more to cover taxes.*


----------



## Jayro (May 31, 2013)

Well, time to decapitate that motherfucker now.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 31, 2013)

Well it seems someone was very generous. Last time I checked there was more than $500 to go.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 31, 2013)

Count me impressed. Was down $700 still last time I checked. Anyway, while we may rejoice that the target is FINALLY reached, may I remind everyone not to hold your breaths? Just a precaution. I mean, we've seen people thinking this = guaranteed hack of 3DS = free gaemz everyday + ability to cure cancer and clone unicorns :\


----------



## DiabloStorm (May 31, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Count me impressed. Was down $700 still last time I checked. Anyway, while we may rejoice that the target is FINALLY reached, may I remind everyone not to hold your breaths? Just a precaution. I mean, we've seen people thinking this = guaranteed hack of 3DS = free gaemz everyday + ability to cure cancer and clone unicorns :\


Either way, if the SEM images are circulating the net, that's a good thing.

I'm more excited about this than the gateway 3DS tbh


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 31, 2013)

I'm intrigued too. I wonder what they'll find


----------



## Vappy (May 31, 2013)

I won't be surprised if this doesn't lead to a full decapping, since IIRC they said that $2k was just a conservative estimate, and that it could be much more depending on how many layers the 3DS chip has.


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Either way, if the SEM images are circulating the net, that's a good thing.
> 
> I'm more excited about this than the gateway 3DS tbh


 
Likewise.

I couldn't care less about 3DS games other then a select few.
I might as well purchase those if I see then in the used games bin.

I'm more excited of what people can come up with on homebrew!


----------



## frogboy (May 31, 2013)

It begins.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 31, 2013)

this will more likely lead to an emulator than anything else

earlier today is was $1300, I was like, what these jokers on about it hitting $2k
good news tho


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 31, 2013)

frogboy said:


> It begins.


I hate these "It begins" posts.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (May 31, 2013)

Ironic timing no, considering the whole Gateway 3DS thing.


----------



## TackyPie (May 31, 2013)

I'm guessing they threw in 10 cents for tax


----------



## frogboy (May 31, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> I hate these "It begins" posts.


 
I thought it sounded better than "It all ends now."

Besides, the 3DS decapping can now take place, therefore, something _will_ begin.


----------



## chartube12 (May 31, 2013)

frogboy said:


> I thought it sounded better than "It all ends now."
> 
> Besides, the 3DS decapping can now take place, therefore, something _will_ begin.


 

Like disappointment to those who have gotten their hopes up so high, they thought the project would immediately bring something.

Glad I am not one of those people.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 31, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> I hate these "It begins" posts.



It begins to piss Carlton off.

On topic: This is exciting. Does this mean that we will be one step closer to being able to pirate games? I'm super excited. I love being a pirate.


----------



## WoJjTeK (May 31, 2013)

Well, in case you missed this

estimate will come to "about $2000 total". *Plus the cost of the 3DS we will be donating for the hardware sample(s)*.

We might still have to donate a bit more for the 3DS itself.


----------



## totalnoob617 (May 31, 2013)

WoJjTeK said:


> Well, in case you missed this
> 
> estimate will come to "about $2000 total". *Plus the cost of the 3DS we will be donating for the hardware sample(s)*.
> 
> We might still have to donate a bit more for the 3DS itself.


 

I'm sure they can just buy a 3ds mainboard from a 3ds parts reseller for much cheaper, no need to waste a whole perfectly good 3ds, or take out the mainboard and sell the rest for parts.


----------



## jqrn (May 31, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> I hate these "It begins" posts.


Same here. Shortly afterwards the news about 3ds gateway, someone wrote the likes of "noob incoming". I have no idea what is real and fake. But that 3ds gateway video really kept me hanging looking for abvious flaws. But i couldn't find any.
And now we finally hit the 2000 $ mark, which by the way is amazing, and we have the same morons stating this is not going any way either.
Some people....


----------



## WoJjTeK (May 31, 2013)

Yeah, sure, if I were them I would just try to buy a 3ds with broken screen or something for a few bucks and use that. It still costs a bit, however they might just pay for that themselves, I mean people donated 2000$, they could just buy the 3ds mainboard themselves.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 31, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> On topic: This is exciting. Does this mean that we will be one step closer to being able to pirate games? I'm super excited. I love being a pirate.


 


> However, we do not endorse piracy, and any information revealed by the chip decapping will be used to advance progress for homebrew applications and games on 3DS, not piracy.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 31, 2013)

Joke? as in ha ha?


----------



## Chaossaturn (May 31, 2013)

Wow, did not expect this to complete, at least for another 3 months or so. So at a guess I would say it completion has to be related to the gateway flash card but who knows.


----------



## narutofan777 (May 31, 2013)

I am finding great amusement in THQ's statement that the device otherwise known as the 3ds sports good security. That said I find myself feeling bad for Nintendo. On second thoughts I appear to be rolling around about upon the floor in fits of laughter. 

----

hahahaahhaha g0000d security THQ saidzxzx...nintendo i feel bad 4 them, LOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 31, 2013)

Am I the only one who had to read this page thoroughly to even know what the fuck 'decapping' actually meant?

From the explanation, I can only conclude it's* HARDCORE 3DS CYBERPORN!!!!!* (obligatory image picture).


Now don't get me wrong...I love jerking off on electron microscope-quality images of the 3DS as much as the next guy, but c'mon...it's research material. It's not impossible it'll bring results, but just because the SNES was a success story doesn't mean I'm convinced. I mean...I don't have to tell you guys technology has improved a bit since then, right?


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 31, 2013)

How much money more!?!?!?!?!?!?
I'll contribute. I never knew that there was a decapping fundraiser, but I have a few prepaid visa cards, that I don't know what to use with, so I'll contribute, too!


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 31, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> I'm intrigued too. I wonder what they'll find


 
Knowing Nintendo, each layer will either look like an 8-bit character (Mario, Link, Kirby, Donkey Kong, etc) or they will all be troll-faces, but facing in different directions.


----------



## Gahars (May 31, 2013)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> Ironic timing no, considering the whole Gateway 3DS thing.


 

Is that ironic or just coincidental?


----------



## GameWinner (May 31, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> I am finding great amusement in THQ's statement that the device otherwise known as the 3ds sports good security. That said I find myself feeling bad for Nintendo. On second thoughts I appear to be rolling around about upon the floor in fits of laughter.
> 
> ----
> 
> hahahaahhaha g0000d security THQ saidzxzx...nintendo i feel bad 4 them, LOOOOOOOL.


Is someone fixing this guy's posts? It's really funny!


----------



## Metoroid0 (May 31, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> I hate these "It begins" posts.


 
haha why?


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 31, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> haha why?


Because they are full of garbage. "It begins" ends usually with "fuck, back to the drawing board".


----------



## Clarky (Jun 1, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> I am finding great amusement in THQ's statement that the device otherwise known as the 3ds sports good security. That said I find myself feeling bad for Nintendo. On second thoughts I appear to be rolling around about upon the floor in fits of laughter.
> 
> ----
> 
> hahahaahhaha g0000d security THQ saidzxzx...nintendo i feel bad 4 them, LOOOOOOOL.


 

the security is that bad that it has to be decapped to try and find a potential exploit?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh goody, I sent them a bit of cash (although if they ever got it, I'm not sure...), and it's actually at the goal now? Brilliant.
Here's hoping they can afford the decapping and it leads to real results.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 1, 2013)

I only want the region lock removed, I could not care less for 3DS roms.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 3, 2013)

All I want is a GBA emulator. If Nintendo would just update the goddamn ambassador games (don't get me wrong I'm glad we got them) and release more GBA content I wouldn't be looking forward to this.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 20, 2013)

It's funny how most of us want the 3DS hacked for pirated ROM use, but heaven forbid that we talk about it... On a hacking forum of all places.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 20, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Because they are full of garbage. "It begins" ends usually with "fuck, back to the drawing board".


Maybe he should change the "It begins" for a "dis gon b gud" ?
heh


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> All I want is a GBA emulator.



Buy a PSP/Smartphone/Tablet/Any _"Open Source"_ handheld with sufficient specs
???
PROFIT!



clarky said:


> the security is that bad that it has to be decapped to try and find a potential exploit?


 
Except, y'know, exploits were found before the system was decapped. In fact, some hackers already have kernel-level access... so... 

The decapping is going to extend the hacker's knowledge of the system, it will make their work easier but it definitely wasn't _downright necessary_ in the process of hacking the console.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 20, 2013)

What I'd like is a way to have all of my games on either a single flashcart or in the SD slot itself. Maximum portability without the burden of carrying game carts and cases around.
As far as homebrew goes: 3D games and movies/movie players are a given. We'd be looking at advanced SNES/GBA/MAME and maybe N64/PS1 generation emulators. Also, if full control is established, perhaps custom camera homebrew (Custom AR cards/games?), homebrew that utilizes the gyro, the pedometer, the improved wifi functionality the 3DS has over the DS, perhaps even the Infrared could be used for something? (Universal TV remote control? That would be crazy...is that even possible?) No more playcoin shortages, no more shitty browser.
Lots of doors would open, and things would definitely get interesting. There might even be another homebrew contest held right here on the Temp someday.

Also, post 666.

Edit: Also, people posting after me complaining about shit: All of the games haven't seen a digital release yet (Specifically, _every single one I own at time of purchase)_, and yeah, I do carry my entire game library with me (NES/GBA/SNES/GB/GBC/DS) It's called a DSTWO, what makes more sense when travelling?
A) Carry one game cart with all games on it.
B) Carry all game carts and cases and consoles.
Potato less please.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> What I'd like is a way to have all of my games on either a single flashcart or in the SD slot itself. Maximum portability without the burden of carrying game carts and cases around.


Worst excuse ever when it comes to the 3DS, seeing that you can buy retail games on the eShop.



> As far as homebrew goes: 3D games and movies/movie players are a given. We'd be looking at advanced SNES/GBA/MAME and maybe N64/PS1 generation emulators. Also, if full control is established, perhaps custom camera homebrew (Custom AR cards/games?), homebrew that utilizes the gyro, the pedometer, the improved wifi functionality the 3DS has over the DS, perhaps even the Infrared could be used for something? (Universal TV remote control? That would be crazy...is that even possible?) No more playcoin shortages, no more shitty browser.
> Lots of doors would open, and things would definitely get interesting. There might even be another homebrew contest held right here on the Temp someday.


 
The universal TV remote would be pretty easy to code, actually. We've seen it on the PSP, I can't see why it couldn't be done on the 3DS. I also agree with pretty much everything else you said.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Worst excuse ever when it comes to the 3DS, seeing that you can buy retail games on the eShop.


 
Not if you collect retail cartridges.


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 20, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> What I'd like is a way to have all of my games on either a single flashcart or in the SD slot itself. Maximum portability without the burden of carrying game carts and cases around.
> 
> 
> Also, post 666.


 
Yeah I know the feeling having the current game in my 3DS is such a pisser and those brick like carts in my case/pocket/bag is so fukkin cumbersome.
Cuz ya know I aimlessly wander the streets with all my games all the time, in their cases too. I'm just lonely I guess.


/sarcasm



jacksprat1990 said:


> Not if you collect retail cartridges.


 

Am I missing something, do people actually take all their games out n about with their consoles? really. REALLY ??


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 20, 2013)

JayRo said:


> It's funny how most of us want the 3DS hacked for pirated ROM use, but heaven forbid that we talk about it... On a hacking forum of all places.


Oh we can talk about hacking all we like. We have forums here for that.

I talk about ROMs all the time. The only difference is we're not supposed to link to them or help people find them. Google exists for a reason. xD And hey, it makes our job slightly easier because that's one less thing we need to do when helping someone.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Buy a PSP/Smartphone/Tablet/K1-gba/Any _"Open Source"_ handheld with sufficient specs
> ???
> PROFIT!




 

Some people would have though ol' Milkman meant on the 3DS.

Foxi wasn't one of them.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 21, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Not if *you collect retail cartridges.*


 
That would defeat the purpose of having a flashcart.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 21, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> That would defeat the purpose of having a flashcart.


 
Of course it wouldn't. People backup their legitimate games to play on a flashcart.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 21, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Of course it wouldn't. People backup their legitimate games to play on a flashcart.


That's not the point.
Why would I get a flashcart if I want *to collect retail cartridges??? *


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 21, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> That's not the point.
> Why would I get a flashcart if I want *to collect retail cartridges??? *


So you can have your retail cartridges on a shelf and have all of those games in one sd card?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 21, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> So you can have your retail cartridges on a shelf and have all of those games in one sd card?


 
Eh... I guess. If it's only keeping them in mint factory condition but that's it.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 21, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Eh... I guess. If it's only keeping them in mint factory condition but that's it.


 
Because value only increases over time.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 21, 2013)

JayRo said:


> Because value only increases over time.


Note: does not apply to milk or women.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 21, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Note: does not apply to milk or women.


 
Duly noted. ;


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 21, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Count me impressed. Was down $700 still last time I checked. Anyway, while we may rejoice that the target is FINALLY reached, may I remind everyone not to hold your breaths? Just a precaution. I mean, we've seen people thinking this = guaranteed hack of 3DS = free gaemz everyday + ability to cure cancer and clone unicorns :\


 

Woah now, first we have to find a unicorn to clone.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 21, 2013)

You mean you do not have unicorns in your backyard?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 21, 2013)

I only want this to lead to emulation, back ups of my own games and removal of region lock. I'm obviously saying that because any of these things inevitably lead to the pirated games that, should they ever become playable I'll just accept, with a heavy heart, as part of the deal...


----------



## ilman (Jun 21, 2013)

I want this to result in the possibility of making homebrew. Making my games in 3D will be awesome.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 21, 2013)

What if the Gateway 3DS got blocked by the last firmware update, so the guys at Gateway said:


Gateway Boss:SHIIEEEEETT!!! THOSE NINFA++ BLOCKED OUR CART, WHAT ARE WE GONA DO WITH ALL OF THE ALLREADY MANUFATURED EXISTING COPIES D:

Crew guy: I have seen a fundraising-can't remember-what thing to hack the 3DS on GBATemp last time I contacted them, maybe we can...

Gateway: YEEESSSS!!! YEEESSSS!!! IF THEY SUCCES, MY CART SHOULD BE ABLE TO LOAD ON THE FICK¨¨ 3DS, TAKE THAT NINTENDO!!!

Crew Guy: But sir... they are still lacking of money, so..

Gateway Boss: SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY, NOBLE FUNDRAISING CAUSE!!


Then this should explain why it reached the goal so fast... hehe.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 21, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> What if the Gateway 3DS got blocked by the last firmware update, so the guys at Gateway said:
> 
> 
> Gateway Boss:SHIIEEEEETT!!! THOSE NINFA++ BLOCKED OUR CART, EHAT ARE WE GONA DO WITH ALL OF THE MANUFATURED EXISTING COPIES D:
> ...


It actually reached its goal weeks ago, way before the update.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 21, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It actually reached its goal weeks ago, way before the update.



lol I didn't noticed that, still is a mistery who donated that much :o


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> JayRo said:
> 
> 
> > Because value only increases over time.
> ...



1) Clearly you have never made cheese.
2) If experience is not valuable then I do not know what is.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 21, 2013)

The only thing I'm looking forward to is for a customizable menu, 3D movies, 3D emulator (SNES, it has layers) and the most-wanted, a N64 emulator, since P64 is open source now, it could be ported.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> What if the Gateway 3DS got blocked by the last firmware update...


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-already-blocked.349899/


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> 1) Clearly you have never made cheese.
> 2) If experience is not valuable then I do not know what is.


1) Clearly you have never poured milk for a bowl of cereal and took a bite before finding out the milk went sour.
2) All of the women I've been with have lost experience because they acted outside their alignment. She's Lawful Good by day, and Chaotic Evil in the sack.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> 1) Clearly you have never poured milk for a bowl of cereal and took a bite before finding out the milk went sour.
> 2) All of the women I've been with have lost experience because they acted outside their alignment. She's Lawful Good by day, and Chaotic Evil in the sack.



1) I usually drink my milk long before then. Visiting people I have had it happen to me though and... well it is a pretty fast way to shake off a hangover or wake up if your body is being feeble and complaining about a lack of sleep.
2) There is a phrase along the lines of "cook in the kitchen, maid in the house and whore in the bedroom" which I find far more applicable here.


----------

